
Show HN: Get Personalized Relocation Tips Before Moving to 15 Countries - andrewstetsenko
https://relocate.me/relocation-tips/page-form?hackernews
======
iso1337
I filled in the form and was immediately met with a login form. No thanks and
also made a mental note to never visit this site again.

There’s zero reason I should need to login to see these tips.

~~~
proto-n
Also, you don't even know what kind of tips you are going to get. I kind of
understand that the site wants my info for whatever selfish reasons, but it
really fails to present what I'm getting in exchange.

